
The Four Main Things that Investors Look for in a Startup - wheels
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/10/06/the-four-main-things-that-investors-look-for-in-a-startup/
======
csallen
Down for me too, was able to find this cached version of the page:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cac...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cache:http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/10/06/the-
four-main-things-that-investors-look-for-in-a-
startup/&cad=b&ech=1&psi=wousTNS3IIKmsQOj4rifAw12863763852441&emsg=NCSR&noj=1&ei=wousTNS3IIKmsQOj4rifAw)

EDIT: I'm having trouble getting the cached page to load now, but here's the
text from another tab I opened previously. If I can, I'll edit it out once the
article's back up.

EDIT 2: Looks like it's back up.

------
inetsee
One thing: A reliable host/server?

~~~
akkartik
Why, were you thinking of investing in him?

------
atomical
That page won't load for me. Maybe it's because I am on dial-up. What are the
four main points?

~~~
wensing
Not working for me either. Looks like it's a problem on their end.

------
mcyger
Their website is down.

